# Prozac



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I am looking at adopting a chi who was shuffled around and then put into a hoarding situation. It really did a number on him, making him nippy and frightened. His most recent rescue facility put him on Prozac, and he is improving quite well! I figure the rescue gets a discount, and I know a few members here have experience with this, so I figured I would bring it here. 

What was your approximate cost for Prozac? 

How long was your dog on it (if they ever stopped)? 

Did you notice any negative side effects that I should watch out for?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Nibbler is on Prozac. Side effects last about 2 weeks and during that time they can be a little lethargic and not as hungry as normal. After 2 weeks there aren't usually side effects. We put Nibbler on a non-therapeutic dose for a week and then the correct dose after that and he's had no problems. 

It's quite cheap and you can ask the Vet for a prescription and buy it at a human pharmacy which is cheaper still. I think Nibbler's costs about $22 per month but I do get a small discount.

The Vet I work with won't start the weaning process until they have been on it for at least 6 months and are doing really well. Some dogs can be weaned but others need to be medicated for life, depending upon their response during the weaning process. If they need to go back on medication after weaning it usually needs to be at a higher dose so I'd say don't try to stop the meds too soon and have a consult with a specialist Behaviour Vet.

Nibbler is in the process of being weaned off 1 of the 2 behaviour meds he is on so that soon he'll hopefully just be on the Prozac. He has a ways to go before we try weaning him off the Prozac. 

Good luck, dogs with these issues are challenging and hard work but for me it's been totally worth it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I gave my Emmie the canine equivelent of Prozac before she was diagnosed with focal epilepsy. She was only on it 6 weeks though.


----------

